# Surf rod for pompano



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

I want to do some pompano fishing this winter when we head down to Florida. Made a trip to the St.Croix factory to pick up some "seconds" rods. All the surf rods were back in the factory in a giant bin. We were trying to sort through them, but it was a three hour drive, we were running late, and the place was closing. Ended up buying two Legend Surf M/H 11.6 rods rated 2-6oz lure weight, one casting (all the other casting were rated "heavy"), and one spinning. One rod has a few scuffs, and the other has a guide wrap that has a scratch at the base of it. Both rods look great otherwise, especially since they were half the retail price. Even picked up a mojo inshore spinning rod for 60.00 because the cork on the top and the bottom didn't match each other.

Thing is, I am kind of kicking myself wondering if I should have got a mojo surf spinning in the medium action 1 to 4oz, instead of the medium heavy Legend. They did have a couple of Mojo's in the 9 foot length. At the time, I was thinking if the waves were a little heavy, I might be throwing maybe 4oz of lead, plus fleas or shrimp, which might put me slightly over the 4oz it's rated for. 

Is this too heavy for pompano fishing, or am I just over thinking this? I read somewhere on here that you want a little give to the rod tip. Thing is, I can't return them, and I am just wondering if they will still be ok, or if I should try to sell or trade one for a lighter weight rod? 

Thanks


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

I have two Team Alabama 13'3" 3pc rods that I use on the beach! Great rods that won't kill your wallet! Excellent bite decetion and the sweet spot is 4oz.


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

Buyer’s remorse is a terrible thing. lol No, seriously in a perfect scenario you probably could get better use and have more fun with a 10’ M mojo or 10’6” M mojo ¾ - 4 or 1 – 4 or a Premier 10’ M ¾ - 4, all very nice highly rated rods. And I wouldn’t worry about the bait weight over the 4oz, it weighs piddly. 

But it is what it is and you got what you got. BUT you “may” be OK with the Legends. St. Croix Legends are awesome. I haven’t handled a Legend surf. But I do own a couple of Legend Elites for fresh water. I have a M and a ML. And if the Legend surfs are built like the other Legends they just could toss weights mid rage of their rating and still be sensitive enough to have fun with a fish verses a fence-post. Not all brands M or MH are the same. And if a guy had to make-do with an overrated rod for the application it would be a Legend. My Legend M is every bit as sensitive as most other brands ML yet still has the backbone of a true M.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Love my steelhead rods and Cabelas predators!


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I am going to put up a post on another site and see if I can find someone that wants to trade one for a smaller Mojo.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Better Yet,
Sell 'em both and get yourself a nice CTS...
(But you still got yourself a couple of great rods for the $$$)


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Your gonna fish in close so I probably would have gone 8-10' for pomps myself, and I wouldnt worry about the weight cause pomps will hammer the bait and run like hell. Don't worry, you'll know when fish on. Now, you could miss a few others, but just use braid and keep the rod in your hand, you'll be golden!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Agreed Racewire.....I changed my entire approach a few years ago after obtaining an education from a sandflea legend. All it took was me inquiring about his "switch rods" and we were off to the races. I made the switch to 9'-10' steelhead rods, braided line and circle hooks and I'll never go back. My arsenal includes a handful of steelhead rods and 3 Cabelas Predators and they have put the joy back into fishing for me. When a fish hits those steelhead rods it looks like lightning struck it but you can take it to the bank that he will be there when you get to the rod.......The fish hangs himself and all I have to do is pick it up, give a slight tug and reel.

I catch 90% of my fish less than 50 yards out in 2 feet of water or less. Many times they are so close feeding on fleas I have to back up and toss to them to keep from spooking them.


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody. I think I am going to try and sell the St.Croix rods and get something a little smaller. I had talked to a surf guide in Northern Florida for a possible trip/pointers and he was adamant that you needed a really long rod to get way out there. (13 feet) I found out later that northern and central/southern are a different ball game, but I still had the whole "longer is better" thing stuck in my head. Not a huge deal because I shouldn't loose anything on selling the rods. Worst part about it was that they had an awesome steelhead rod for 60.00 that I could have got when I was at the factory!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

The only negative (if you want to call it a negative) with using a steelhead rod as a surf rod is the amount of weight you are limited to throwing. Most aren't rated above 1-2oz max. but I will throw 3oz with mine no problems. They work perfect for me because I rarely need more than a short toss where I fish. If I need to reach a sandbar further out and need closer to 4-5oz that is what I have the Cabelas Predator for. It is 11', has great bite detection but can handle a little more weight.


----------

